# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Skip the server queue.

## Biozerk1

~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~

There has been a previous "Skip the server queue" exploit but it was extremely useless unless you were on when they we're rebooting the servers.

This guide will tell you how to skip the server queue at ANY time.

1. Get onto your WoW character (I suggest doing this early in the morning)
- Yes, you do have to be logged on once in order for this to work, but you only have to wait in que once, then if you repeat this guide you'll never have to wait again.

2. Page down and do the following;

3. Start>Run>cmd

4. Now in CMD (While WoW is running and your logged into your character)
type these commands;

5. ipconfig/release
Now wait for your WoW to say "disconnected from server"
(This command simply disconnects your internet and no this will not work if you just turn your modem off.)

6. Now you type ipconfig/renew 
and your internet comes back and the next time you log into WoW you will automaticaly skip to the character screen

Easier way, do this;

1. Log into your character

2. Page down

3. Make a new text document

4. type this in;

Echo ipconfig/release
ipconfig/release
echo ipconfig/renew
ipconfig/renew
exit

save as Queueskip.bat

5. Run it. Doing this is easier because you dont have to type anything in.

Hope this helps.

~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~

----------


## Supah

how would that allow you to skip queue ?

----------


## firefly31

interesting... anyone confirm this works?

----------


## Xarthas

waiting for a confirmation

----------


## [pwn]age

some one confirm this please

----------


## Biozerk1

it works, I do this every time. Want me to do a FRAPS?

----------


## krishilbun

> some one confirm this please


have to wait for there to be a que before anyone can confirm this.

----------


## biomacke

It will only change your local IP

----------


## Kaitech

Disconnects you for 15 minutes, therefor allowing you to resume game within the next 15 minutes.

Unlikely to work because the character stays online (Therefor able to skip the queue) for 15 minutes until they get put offline. Of course the chance is high I'm mistaking this for a forced DC.

I could be wrong, I'd test this if my server had queue.

----------


## Drejj

> It will only change your local IP


changing the ip is not the point, you can plug your network cable if you like that better.

----------


## Biozerk1

Listen, I don't exactly know how this works, but I just decided to try it and it worked, there is no need to confirm, I tryed this and waited 4 hours and it worked.

You can wait for a queue to do it.

----------


## Osiris183

Seriously doubt you waited 4 hours just to try this, (que could have just been gone after 4 hours IMO) it wouldn't effect anything logging into the servers. Doing a release/renew on your PC will not skip server que times. I'll try it on Mal'ganis tonight and report back JUST INCASE there is some magic black hole in the internet that makes this work. 


P.S 


> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~


Completely unnecessary.

----------


## Ketels

Mabye it work?  :Smile:  
Hmm I look cool if it do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Morsanmu

Seems like u need to be online for this, there for u cnat skip the quoe ANY time, If ur logged in can u just alt f4 and log back again skipping the quoe.

My point is, that he wrote that this work anytime even if u were offline whole day and wanted to skip the quoe.

But if he just ment when ur online can u just alt f4 and log in again..

Sorry for my bad english.

----------


## dumdedum

> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~


I'm so gonna post this everywhere else just because you wrote that...sue me

----------


## jakerayfiel

> Seriously doubt you waited 4 hours just to try this, (que could have just been gone after 4 hours IMO) it wouldn't effect anything logging into the servers. Doing a release/renew on your PC will not skip server que times. I'll try it on Mal'ganis tonight and report back JUST INCASE there is some magic black hole in the internet that makes this work. 
> 
> 
> P.S 
> 
> Completely unnecessary.



In real life do you always talk like you have a ****ing yardstick in your ass?

----------


## Ferag

*jakerayfiel: I laughed at that.*

----------


## falvo

IT works, ty for the tip+ exploit/ guide

----------


## hugehair

ok look i CAN confirm this, it WORKS

----------


## AngryLlama

> Listen, I don't exactly know how this works, but I just decided to try it and it worked, there is no need to confirm, I tryed this and waited 4 hours and it worked.
> 
> You can wait for a queue to do it.


The reason it worked for you is because after you waited for 4 hours, the queue had already disepated ya numbskull.

----------


## exalier

How do you know his queue had gone? Are you some mystical Game Master who can see other people logging in and if there are queues or not?

----------


## sol82

If you're already logged in, you're allowed to log back in within a few minutes and bypass the queue. If not, then who the hell would be able to raid? EVERYONE gets DCed at least once in 25 man content.

And if you log in, wait 4 hours, then log in again thinking you bypassed the queue, then I have news for you: the cake is a lie.

----------


## grak

As above poster said, if you're logged in and you leave server as if you dc or anything like that (which you are telling us to do) you will be able to logg in again without waiting in queue.
So you are trying to say next time there is a queue you won't get in it? 
Oh well, i'll try it tomorrow.. +rep then if it works ^^

----------


## tyminatorx2

Let's see, first you HAVE to be logged in within the previous 15 minutes. Second, this is the exact same as a forced DC. Not seeing an applicable use here.

----------


## mizamori

Tested and does NOT work

----------


## Syncness

Blizzard implemented a system ages ago because raiders were complaining that they couldn't get back in once they got dc'd.

So what happened was Blizzard gave everyone about a 5-15 minute margin for the to log on, where their "IP or Account" was allowed to temperarily skip the queue.

What this does is it *FORCES* you character to get disconnected, making your character sort of freeze in-game, prolonging the time-frame you can use to get back in the server.

It is however useful I guess on random server restarts during raid hours.

----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

well ill try this and +rep if it works o-o

----------


## Kunstbanause

Didnt get this to work  :Frown:

----------


## =sinister=

Hrm, I don't think you have to reset your ip. I posted something similar a LONG time ago:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...que-twice.html

----------


## Falconfira

Faking a disconnection is what he is driving after here, alt+f4, end process via task manager, pull your ethernet cable as stated above works also, the big flaw here is that there is a time limit for you to get back on. After that time limit (no I don't know what it is, I'd say 15 or 20 min though) you can no longer avoid the queue. I have done this if I have to restart my computer during peaks hours; however you can't, say, do this in the morning and expect to avoid the queue at 8 in the evening. If that is what Bio is trying to say you can do then I am sorry but, no... you can't.

----------


## Global Fugitive

Of course he can get in, all you other suckas are dc'ing shortening the que :P

----------


## [Lucky]

Look, Just listen.
Firstly i can say this works.
It's just common sense. Blizzard implemented something within the game, allowing you to re-connect to the game if you were in a instance or raid without waiting in the queue, But ONLY if this was a accidental internet disconnection or something as such. If you log out or exit the game on purpose, Skipping the queue won't work regardless of being in a instance or a raid.
This in turn, Can obvious be used in my opinion a stupid way in 'accidently' disconnecting yourself, Then re-connecting, Thus skipping the queue.

Clever but pointless ... Think, Why do you want to skip the Queue by logging out/exiting wow, when your already logged on as that character?

----------


## Senzuri

IMO this isn't an exploit at all. Anyone that's played WoW for a while would know this.

----------


## BaboonX

I would really like to see a FRAPS guide of this. I have no idea what you are talking about, saving in .bat (im a noob).. Also, with something like this, you really need something to confirm.. Who knows, this could REALLY F up everything .. I'm not willing to test.

----------


## sifla

you can do this even with alt+f4

----------


## tomit12

Although I think the OP is full of crap, there is an aspect of this I think I'll test out.

Everyone knows (or should know) that if you DC you can get back in for a certain amount of time. One thing I've noticed that is different from other situations is that when you are in a raid and you DC or alt+f4, you can come back the next day and still be in that raid if others did the same.

I'm kind of wondering if that would help you bypass the queue, since the system thinks you're in a raid still. Probably not, but just a thought.

----------


## tb1080

> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~
> ~~~~Property of MMOWNED----ORIGIONAL POST BY BIOZERK1----~~~~


Don't do that again.

And instead of your painful method, try alt + F4? Blizz sees that as a DC and will essentially work the same way, but it has a very limited duration, and seeing how unless you have some super power of being able to detect a giant server population influx WITHIN 15 min, this is completely worthless.

Oh, and btw, it's a repost.

Just other people who have posted this have a common sense method of doing it.

----------


## xerotsuda

OK, so for anyone who knows anything about computers and WoW, this is retarded, and not even close to an exploit.

If you disconnect you have 5min to get back online before you logged off the World Server, if you reconnect before that time you will bypass the queue right to the character screen because you are still technically logged into the server, disconnecting after 5 min is called TIMING OUT, dur dur.

A better way to revive this fail thread from the grave would be for someone to Simply make a AuotIT to auto log in (there is one posted, i just done feel like getting a link) and modify it to close the WoW process every 5min.

AutoRun WoW-->Log In-->Hit Enter Once (log on character)-->sleep 300000 (5min)-->Close Process-->Repeat.

Or just log in and use a simple AntiAFK Bot made with AutoIt like this one that i stole from someone and modified.
I use it almost every raid day since my server gets a queue around that time. I just load it and take a nap before raids.

http://www.mediafire.com/?joyyjgdyqyy
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/d...54934cc7fcaee4
(Simply open WoW, select the window if you are in Windowed Mode, and hit DELETE to start it, it will randomly hit SPACE every 2-3min, just hit DELETE again to stop it).

----------


## Biozerk1

1. the Property of MMOwned was put in because leachers on google just copy/apaste on other forums.

2. You log in ONCe, as I said. Then every other time you will skip[ que if you type this in.

3. Confirmed working as of 3.0.8

4. This lasts for more then 1minutes. This lasts for as far as I;ve tested 4 hours.

5. This is NOT a repost, if it is. link please.

----------


## mch21689

doing all that crap DOES NOT provide you an infinite window to skip the queue. AND foremost it DOT NOT enable you to skip a queue if its your first time logging in that day. Basically if you need to say relog, reboot, change accounts etc, and want to be able to get back on your other account instantly....then just Alt+F4. As numerous people have stated, it gives you like a 5min-10min window to relog before it throws you back in queue.

This whole ip release etc practically does the same thing just without Alt+F4ing WoW. Either way this is pretty much common knowledge and completely pointless as it helps ZERO in getting past a queue the first time you log in.

----------


## Biozerk1

I jsut love it when people just want to up their own post count by repeating the saem thing over and over.

W/e then. Don't use this so you can skip the queue.

Just Alt+F4 so you only get 15 minutes, I mean, why would you want to do this like before you go to bed so when you log on 8 hours later you can skip que, makes no sense.

Seriously. Gtfo.

----------


## tb1080

...this thread hasn't been deleted yet?

----------


## Eaassas

These 15 minutes are great when knowing there is 1k queue on your server and you gotta reconnect or something... I just reset my computer without logging out, should give enough time

----------


## Mrflower

Hi 
I have done all the work that you said to skip queue,But it did not work.
maybe I have done it wrong. Can u make video that show how it works?

----------


## Radiate

Check the date of this thread lol..

----------


## TommyT

Holy necro batman!

----------


## rdruid69

Almost 6 years necro. Sweet! I think is a new record right?

----------


## skules

Jesus some people

----------


## da8ball

> Hi 
> I have done all the work that you said to skip queue,But it did not work.
> maybe I have done it wrong. Can u make video that show how it works?


Nice first post, mate.

----------

